# DCC setup for ipad ?



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all can someone point me what dcc system can be used from an ipad
my son has Autism and non Non Verbal 
he talks to us with the ipad so its all ways around or in his hands


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Just Googled this, not sure if this actually works.

Roco Z21 DCC Wireless Digital System


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tIDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNECb2hKA5R7UTn_spBjH_n6Aa5rHQ


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I know digitrax can be run through Jmri which in turn you can download the app on a smartphone or tablet type computer and link through your server! Im sure there are others but digitrax is only one I have experience with!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

buck71usa said:


> I know digitrax can be run through Jmri which in turn you can download the app on a smartphone or tablet type computer and link through your server! Im sure there are others but digitrax is only one I have experience with!


do you think Digitrax Zephyr XTRA DCC Starter System go for a start ?


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

you can use the zephyr but you will also need a PR3 to interface to a laptop or desktop computer! then you can download JMRI from the internet for free. The app for the Ipad is called Ithrottle i believe its free as well not sure though. i use the free one on my smartphone! next you will have to setup your computer as a server and link the ipad to it! im not 100% on how to setup up the server portion but im sure a few of the members will know how! i think i lucked into setting mine up! lol as an added bonus with the PR3 it will make programing locos so much easier once you get used to it! plus then you can run the trains from your computer as well! instead of entering road numbers on the zephyr you have a list of your locos on the screen and a few mouse clicks later they are off and running!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

buck71usa said:


> ......... you will also need a PR3 to interface to a laptop or desktop computer! then you can download JMRI from the internet for free. ............the PR3 it will make programing locos so much easier


 
The computer that you hook the Digitrax PR3 to must have wifi. most do.
I use the Free JMRI app on my Droid. It works great. With a computer and the hooked to the PR3 and the Free JMRI software called Decoder pro you can run the all of our trains form the computer or Smart phone. 

Once you use the Decoder Pro software you will never program a decoder with a throttle again.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well after 2 days of trolling google looks like Roco Fleischmann Z21
may be the winner looks good and easy to use and you can control 2 trains on the one screen side by side :thumbsup:

down loaded the app to ipad gave to the boy with in 30 sec he worked it out
then ask me on his ipad why it dont work 
not bad for a boy with autism spectrum disorder that dont talk
the only down side is man its its expensive over $500 bucks
looks like i will have cut a few lawns on the weekend

http://http://www.z21.eu/en/home/z21center/index.html


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

The wonders of technology! It'll change his life.


----------

